# Packing a deer out



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

This question came up in another thread, but we didn't know the answer... First off, I'll tell you that I am getting a little older, so have found it increasingly rough over the past couple of years to drag a deer 3/4 mile or so by myself. So, I bought a cart with big wheels and it works OK, but it really is a pain if I'm way back in the woods because the cart sometimes won't fit between trees or constantly gets caught up in long grass.

I'm wondering about the legality of quartering (or thirding, if that's a word), a deer right in the woods. I have gotten very good at processing deer at home -- all I need is my knife -- never have to use a saw for anything because I cut at the joints and never through bone. Is it legal to cut a deer into hindquarters, front, and middle and then carry those out one at a time? I could render the deer in a half-hour or forty minutes. If a game warden sees me putting a section into my car, would I simply have to bring him back to the rest of the deer to show that it is properly tagged? Of course, I'd have the remainder of the license in my wallet, with the carcass tag, but I don't want to do anything that is illegal. And once I have all three parts back in my car with the tag on the head, I assume I'd be OK, so what I'm curious about is what happens if a game warden sees me while the parts are separated.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Some people do that all the time,I see no wrong in it,but just to be safe,call a Game warden and ask,that's what I do...Better safe than sorry......I think we have a Game warden on this forum,maybe he can answer the question... :wink:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Good question on carrying out a quarter with out the tagged head to your vehicle? The G&F surely do not expect us to drag out a moose by hand or a deer from the bottom of a deep ravine in the badlands.


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

I received this from G&F and it is the reply I was hoping for:

You can cut up the deer, but the head with tag attached must accompany
the carcass to final place of storage.

Chief Game Warden
North Dakota Game & Fish Department
100 N. Bismarck Expressway
Bismarck, North Dakota 58501-5095

I knew the head had to stay with the rest of the deer once it got to the car and until I got it home. I think I'll still bring my cart with me, but if I am way back in the woods I'm not going to use it. I'll just do this instead.


----------

